# I wish you were mine



## love_anime_91

Can someone help me translate "I wish you were mine" into Japanese Romaji? Not Kanji please. <3 Thanks


----------



## lammn

If you are male:
Boku no mono ni natte hoshi.

If you are female:
Atashi no mono ni nattara ii na.

I am not a native speaker.
You had better consult other forum members' opinions as well.

Good luck!


----------



## almostfreebird

(1)If you're a teenage girl: anátaga watashino monódattara íinoni.

(2)If you're a teenage boy:  kimiga bokuno monódattara íinoni.

(3)If you're an adult(male or female), say over 25:
anátaga watashino monódattara íinoni.(same as (1))


----------



## Wishfull

If you are male:
*Kimi wo hitorijime dekireba iinoni.*

If you are female:
*Anata wo hitorijime dekitara iinoni.*


----------



## lammn

Hey, I have a question.

Love Anime 91, when you meant "I wish you were mine", is "were" in past tense or just a _subjunctive_?
It makes lots of difference in translation...

I took it as subjunctive.
Almostfreebird seems to take it as past tense.
Wishfull's translation seems to be fine in both cases. :3


----------



## almostfreebird

lammn said:


> Almostfreebird seems to take it as past tense.



I took it as poem.


----------



## la persona

I would translate something like : Anata ga jibun no mono dattara iinoni.


----------



## almostfreebird

lammn said:


> Hey, I have a question.
> 
> Love Anime 91, when you meant "I wish you were mine", is "were" in past tense or just a _subjunctive_?
> It makes lots of difference in translation...
> 
> I took it as subjunctive.
> Almostfreebird seems to take it as past tense.
> Wishfull's translation seems to be fine in both cases. :3



You seem to be misunderstanding. This page would be helpful: http://www.guidetojapanese.org/conditional.html

excerpt:

（A）　お金があればいいね。- It would be good, if I had money, huh?
（B）　お金があったらいいね。- If I had money, it would be good, huh? 

You can make life easier for yourself by considering them to be the same.

http://homepage3.nifty.com/i-yasu/Lesson8.htm

http://homepage3.nifty.com/i-yasu/Lesson9.htm

http://homepage3.nifty.com/i-yasu/Lesson53.htm


----------



## almostfreebird

English version:

http://homepage3.nifty.com/i-yasu/Lesson-e8.htm

http://homepage3.nifty.com/i-yasu/Lesson-e9.htm

http://homepage3.nifty.com/i-yasu/Lesson-e53.htm


----------



## lammn

almostfreebird said:


> You seem to be misunderstanding. This page would be helpful: http://www.guidetojapanese.org/conditional.html
> 
> (...)
> 
> http://homepage3.nifty.com/i-yasu/Lesson8.htm
> 
> http://homepage3.nifty.com/i-yasu/Lesson9.htm
> 
> http://homepage3.nifty.com/i-yasu/Lesson53.htm


 
Almostfreebird,

I have read through the links you provided.
They are very informative. Thanks a lot!

I admit that I did make mistakes in my previous comments and I apologize.

Now I understand that the 条件節(conditional clause) in Japanese can cover both realized and not-yet-realized conditions.
We can only tell the tense in the main clause.

Since the thread starter has only provided us with the conditional clause and not the main clause, there is no way we can tell whether he or she is talking about things in the past or in the present.

If Love_Anime_91 are refering to something in the past, for example:
~If you were mine, I would brought you happiness. And you will not have been ill-treated by your husband/wife.

If Love_Anime_91 are refering to something in the present or future, for example:
~If you were mine, I will buy you whatever you want.

Since the main clause is not provided by Love_Anime_91, I can't tell whether the result is realized (past event) or not-yet-realized (present event).

According to the site you provided:



> The past conditional (tara) is the only type of conditional where the result can be in the past.


 
In other words, "tara" is the only type of conditional where the result can be in the past, in the present, or in the future.

So "tara" seems to be the right candidate here, because it can cover both things in the past, in the present, and in the future.


----------



## lammn

almostfreebird said:


> (1)If you're a teenage girl: anátaga watashino monódattara íinoni.
> 
> (2)If you're a teenage boy: kimiga bokuno monódattara íinoni.
> 
> (3)If you're an adult(male or female), say over 25:
> anátaga watashino monódattara íinoni.(same as (1))


 


Wishfull said:


> If you are male:
> *Kimi wo hitorijime dekireba iinoni.*
> 
> If you are female:
> *Anata wo hitorijime dekitara iinoni.*


 


la persona said:


> I would translate something like : Anata ga jibun no mono dattara iinoni.


 
Oh, one more thing about ii noni.
I know that it express kind of regret.
So, does the use of ii noni imply "If you were mine, it would be great. (But *unfortunately this is not the case. My dream will never come true*".)

Kindly tell me if I am on the right track and the nuance of ii noni.


----------



## almostfreebird

lammn said:


> Since the thread starter has only provided us with the conditional clause and not the main clause, there is no way we can tell whether he or she is talking about things in the past or in the present.



I wish you were mine.　(あなたがわたしのものだったらいいのに)
I wish you were here. (あなたがここにいたらいいのに)
I wish I had a lot of money. (お金をたくさん持っていたらいいのに)

These sentences are the past subjunctive and describes a contrary-to-fact statement about current situation(present).

If you want to describe a contrary-to-fact statement about past situation, those sentences are going to be:

I wish you had been mine. (あなたがわたしのものだったらよかったのに)
I wish you had been here. (あなたがここにいたらよかったのに)
I wish I had had a lot of money. (お金をたくさん持っていたらよかったのに)

As for のに, I posted a comment in this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=9265364#post9265364

時間があれば全部できたのに。
おれ　日本人なのに。

Both examples are just the part of whole sentence.

時間があれば全部できたのに,　できなかった,　くやし～（or残念）。
If I had enough time I could have completed it, it's a pity.

おれ　日本人なのに分からなくなっちゃた,　悲し～（or残念）。
I'm Japanese, and then I'm confused too, shit.
Although I'm Japanese, I'm confused too, shoot.

-------------------------------------
This is Catnails's comment:

There is a hiden message, as almostfreebird says, and in fact what the author really wants to say is the part that is hiden.

時間があれば全部できたのに　（やらせてもらえなかったからできなかった）
時間があれば全部できたのに　（じゃまされてできなかったのが残念だ）


----------



## almostfreebird

lammn said:


> According to the site you provided:
> 
> Quote:
> The past conditional (tara) is the only type of conditional where the result can be in the past.:unquote
> 
> In other words, "tara" is the only type of conditional where the result can be in the past, in the present, or in the future.



The site actually says(literally):

The past conditional is the only type of conditional where the result can be in the past. It may seem strange to have an "if" when the result has already taken place. Indeed, in this usage, there really is no "if", it's just a way of expressing surprise at the result of the condition. *This has little to do with conditionals* but it is explained here because *the grammatical structure is the same*.

Examples:

家に帰ったらだれもいなかった。=When I went home, there was no one there. (unexpected result)
=家に帰った。そうしたら　だれもいなかった。

アメリカに行ったらたくさん太りました。=As a result of going to America, I got really fat. (unexpected result)
=アメリカに行った。　そうしたら　たくさん太りました。


http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?p=そうしたら&enc=UTF-8&stype=0&dtype=3


----------



## Aoyama

For me, adding iinoni (いいのに) at the end of a phrase (or a wish) adds a nuance of _impossibility ._


> I wish you were mine.　(あなたがわたしのもの*にな*/だ/ったらいいのに)


　would mean "I wish you were mine_, but you're not, you can't _be"...


----------



## lammn

Thank goes to Almostfreebird and Aoyama!
I seem to understand now.


----------

